# Orangeville



## Dogsled (Feb 4, 2009)

I posted this under Ohio River posts never thinking if it was , Rivers in Ohio or the Ohio River....Anyway. Here's my question;

I've been to Andy Dorick Park on the creek but never paddled up too far. I was using mapQuest and found a spot that seems to have some parking and decent looking stretch of water, Milligan East Rd. Bridge. The bridge is North of Orangeville (Andy Dorick) and also it's shut down so it's a deadend as far as getting to it. Does anybody know the area and what to fish for here.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

is this where I use to fish that is behind sehnago lake. if so the place you say where blocked off use to have and old guy run a boat retal there and had a nice parking lot and all the rest. think his name was martin but not sure. any way they rerouted the road and then the place was not used much and was blocked as you say. to fishing here man I never got anything worh while and mostly went with a few drinkers as you could drink there. last I know about the whole place is that up younder in kinsmen there was a brass ( bloder brass ) that starter dumping there bad water in the creek and killed lot the fish and ones still left where poluted and not eatable. seems the further you go up streem the less fish there. most I ever got was carp and cats. no lakes feed into it thus how would any fish be there.in kinsmen where it starts it has zero fish last I knew. you will waist your day fishing there. best place to fish is just behing dam at shenago resivore. there are a few pan fish but not a whole lot. small ones to boot. think user of shenago throw a few over dam to stock it. LOL


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I have family that lives on mulligan east. we've canoed down the shenago many, many times to orangeville. we had to portage a lot the first time, second time we took a chain saw. but like i said, its been a few years. your best bet is to launch in orangeville just above the dam (see photos below). its easy paddling upstream. ive only kayaked upstream twice this year and i was able to go as far as i wanted to without leaving the water. might not be so now. lots of carp, cats, bass, bluegill, crappie and ive even caught some small pike. im sure theres some bigger pike in there, they just didnt like my offering. lots of lillys in spots, lots of sunken trees you will need to push yourself over. oh, mulligan east is closed at the bridge, it is a state public hunting area and it is NOT ok to be drinking back there.... there is no real parking, just the edge of the road which has a large drop off. becareful, thats why i say park at orangeville and paddle upstream, much better parking.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

I live pretty close to Milligan East RD and have fished off the bridge several times. I spent a lot more time down there hiking and letting my dog run when she was still with me.

Last time I was there, July or August of this year, there was a big parking lot there. It was to the right off the main road about 500(????) yards before the closed bridge. The road (more like a path now) continues on past the parking lot to the bridge....where as EZ said the road is built up high so there is a sharp embankment down to the river.

Launching a canoe/kayak is possible but you're gonna have to slide it down the embankment and maybe drag/carry it a short distance.

I never had much luck fishing off the bridge...but I never spent more than 1/2 hour fishing. Caught 1 small pike and a bluegill if I remember right.

EZ......I had to go past your relatives probably at least a hundred times with my dog. Ask them if they ever saw a 67 Chevy truck go by with a BIG dog (part-lab/part great dane/130 lbs) in the back. It's been 3 years I think since I had to have her put down.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

I think I just figured out what EZ meant by no parking.....he is right there is no parking right by the river/bridge, but there is a parking lot about 500(???) yards before the river/bridge......would be a long haul carrying a kayak/canoe......but you could also drive right up to the bridge and park there...probably room to turn around with a lot of negotiating.......or back out


----------



## Dogsled (Feb 4, 2009)

Well thanks, I think i'll pass on Mulligan. I never had alot of luck down at Andy Dorick either and thought it may be better upstream. The guy that told me about this place never fished it, all he did was shoot squirrels from his canoe, he loved the area. I just try to find spots closer to Y-town with gas prices being the way they are....well back to the Mahoning..


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Didn't meant to scare you off.......the creek really is a nice place to go canoeing or kayaking....scenic, and chances are you'll never see anybody else....

I put my small boat in at Andy Dorick park several times and fished while going upstream a couple of miles .....never got a bite....EZ is obviously a better fisherman than me!! 

It would be a nice way to spend a fall afternoon.....if you're not concerned about catching fish.....but like EZ said....I would put in at Orangeville...a lot easier...


----------



## Dogsled (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm just trying to find a few lakes closer than driving 60 miles to. Fish are the main objective.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

In the Ohio portion of Pymatuning Creek I only have experience fishing at Andy Dorick park. I wanted to really explore it this year but never got to doing it. 

Now I do have a decent amount of experience fishing from the dam down to where that little creek comes in. There's a decent amount of gills, green sunfish, crappie, and the odd perch but they all run kinda small. It gets a good run of white bass out of Shenango Lake, and in the summer it's one of my favorite carp spots. Although I have never targeted pike there, I did catch one this spring around 30in. 

If you would ever decided to get a PA license, I'd fish the Shenango River also. About the same distance as Orangeville, maybe closer. Much better fishery than Pymatuning Creek and you have a chance at catching tons of different species and lots of them. Trout, cats, smb, eyes, whites, hybrids, pike, skis, big gills, crappie, and I'm sure I'm missing some. I'd have to say it's my favorite river.



> we've canoed down the shenago many, many times to orangeville.


How is that even possible lololol. Unless you paddled through the entire lake..


----------



## Dogsled (Feb 4, 2009)

Fishinick,
I didn't post it but the name of that water seems to have several names. The squirrel hunter who originally told me about it called it Orangeville creek and mapquest makes the statement 'Shenango River Lake' so if you were just going from a map you could make a good argument for the 'shenango creek' name.
The only way i'd fish PA is to paddle my way in from Ohio and us my OH licence.
I'll never buy a PA license.....When I first took up fly fishing I went to a fly shop in Volant to find out about getting some instruction. It was expensive but he offered alot of knowledge. Then he dropped the bomb on me that even without a hook on the line I could get in PA waters without a license.how greedy can one state get. So I bought no license and the state made one of their businesses lose out on a nice chunk of change......Geez I sound bitter....I better go fishin somewhere fast....


----------



## Opsman (May 30, 2012)

Dogsled. What do you mean by putting in on the Ohio side and paddle into Pa and use your Ohio license??? There's no reciprocity with that creek from Ohio to Pa, or vice versa. My other question is how the hell do you enter into Pa, since you would have to go over the falls in Orangeville under the bridge????


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

The correct name is Pymatuning Creek, even though it isn't connected to Pymatuning Lake. 

According to a physical paper map I have, it says pretty much the whole creek even into Ohio is part of Shenango Lake, but it isn't. The entire lake is in PA. If you look on google maps terrain view as well as any topo map it is Pymatuning Creek. I too have heard it called Orangeville Creek/River. 

Now the Shenango River comes out of Pymatuning Lake, flows south and enters Shenango Lake on the NE side of the lake, and then comes back out and eventually meets up with the Mahoning to for the Beaver River just south of New Castle. Pymatuning Creek starts in Ohio and goes into Shenango Lake just east of Orangeviille on the west side of the lake.



> When I first took up fly fishing I went to a fly shop in Volant to find out about getting some instruction. It was expensive but he offered alot of knowledge. Then he dropped the bomb on me that even without a hook on the line I could get in PA waters without a license.how greedy can one state get. So I bought no license and the state made one of their businesses lose out on a nice chunk of


change

That's weird. PA is a lot better than OH about checking licenses and I see my fair share of people getting caught without them. Btw I fish Neshannock and visit the shop there quite a bit. Nice shop and you can fish right out back.


----------



## Dogsled (Feb 4, 2009)

Opsman said:


> Dogsled. What do you mean by putting in on the Ohio side and paddle into Pa and use your Ohio license??? There's no reciprocity with that creek from Ohio to Pa, or vice versa. My other question is how the hell do you enter into Pa, since you would have to go over the falls in Orangeville under the bridge????


Who said there's no reprocity with that creek??? Goin over the falls is a mojo...that's what you tell the PA game Warden anyway. 

Also my statement was just broad like fishing Pymatuming....using my OH license to fish in PA when I put in on the Ohio shoreline, not that creek in particular. 

FishinNick, If you go to Volant flyshop, feel free to ask the owner about the license issue and lessons. Behind his store is where he gives lessons.


----------



## Opsman (May 30, 2012)

Not sure what your talking about with Pymatuning, either. It doesn't matter where you put your boat in, you can use an ohio or pa license on the water.. If you fish from the shore, or an island, you must have the appropriate state license for that land mass.
As far as the Orangeville thing. I've fished that falls for forty years, and outside of one or two occasions when the water was EXTREMELY high, you never took any canoe over it. Period


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I fished down in orangeville because my buddy lives on 609 u need a license to fish on the other side of the bridge trust me and the white bass run is pretty descent


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

lol yeah I'm sure you do know pyma creek a lot better than me, I only wet a line on the OH section once. I do know the Shenango pretty well though. I never fished the lake though.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

btw, for anyone who cares, the white bass and hybrid run went well into Ohio last year since it was flooded, but just about every year the dam on the border is the farthest they go.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Dogsled said:


> Well thanks, I think i'll pass on Mulligan. I never had alot of luck down at Andy Dorick either and thought it may be better upstream. The guy that told me about this place never fished it, all he did was shoot squirrels from his canoe, he loved the area. I just try to find spots closer to Y-town with gas prices being the way they are....well back to the Mahoning..


Hello Dogsled,,, IF you ever get that Pa license,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Have you tried the Shanango R South, below the rt 318 boat launch, all the way down to the rt442 Harbor? It looks like a great place to play.
We were bank fishing it this spring and caught a bunch of smallies with bobber and fatheads. It's close, and the PA fish warden told us about all the stocked fish in there. Sounded Good.
I wanted to canoe fish it this year,,, it just didn't happen.

I'd say EZ & Fishinnick can shed some light on that spot, too, If you'd like?
If you do try it, Please let us know what you find & how you do?
Thanks


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

> I'd say EZ & Fishinnick can shed some light on that spot, too, If you'd like?


I don't have any experience in that spot, but yeah I'd be more than happy to help anyone out with the river in general. Just shoot me a pm. I usually fish the Sharpsville stretch and also up in Jamestown. Fantastic fishery for everything. Quanity and quality.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Below a small dam on Ohio/ PA border in orangeville we used to catch tons of nice channel cats that was 6,7,8 years ago tho. Last few times I went which was about 2 years ago didn't catch any there. Caught one downstream but that was it haven't been back since.


----------

